# How to stay busy during the summer (ideas welcome!)



## AnxiousAndy19 (Jul 29, 2005)

.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Build something
Volunteer
Take up a hobby (photography, bike-riding, etc.)

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Those are great ideas! Especially the exercising, reading books, and taking up a hobby. I think I usually don't really consider all the worthwhile things I could be doing during the summer break. Volunteering sounds like a good idea too.

I think I will pick up where I left off with guitar and try to advance myself in that field and maybe write down the music that comes to me when I play. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll put them to good use. :yes


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Join a social anxiety group and dedicate yourself to conquering social anxiety by working on your rational thinking everyday, and make goals for yourself like "by next week i will have striked up a conversation with my coworker". At least that's what I would like to achieve for myself this summer.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Going outside more often would be good for me. During the summer I stay too cooped up in the house. Take walks, or hike, or go out to the movies, or go to the zoo, or go to the beach, or go biking, or go swimming, or go sky diving, or learn a new skill, or go rock climbing, or learn how to play the guitar, or do some yard work, or bake a cake and then eat it, or draw on the street with chalk, or go to a concert, or go rock hunting, or create a new invention, or teach your dog a new trick, or play sports, or go windsurfing, or tell your family you love them. All suggestions.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool suggestions so far... I thought up of one today, and that is clean my room from top to bottom :b as well as: find things to give away, throw out old papers, learn something new, volunteer, buy a new CD, or a long-awaited book, etc...


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

AnxiousAndy19 said:


> it's good to stay busy, but i would also like to meet new people, as we all do


If you take up a hobby and then join a group or club that shares that hobby... Or excercise in a gym or someplace, you will have an opportunity for people to approach you and make small talk. It's pretty inevitable.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Last summer I had pretty bad SA and was pretty anxious about the upcoming school semestor......so I took up meditation and it was one of the best desicions I ever made.....I felt great when I went back to school. Check it out, it may be the best thing you can every do for your anxiety htttp://www.wildmind.org


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

My parents have always wanted me to work during the summer 



> Or excercise in a gym or someplace, you will have an opportunity for people to approach you and make small talk. It's pretty inevitable.


It may be "pretty inevitable" for most people, but that's where I'm kind of different...there's something about me...I almost never get anyone trying to make small talk, even when I would welcome it.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

My summer's going to be: 

A Job (major accomplishment, hopefully by then) at the supermarket, and vacation with family in July. 

Fitness

Read a good book (to bring on family vacation) 

Watch movies/add more to my collection

Get my driver's permit and practice driving

*hopefully drastically reduce online time*


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Walking is good. On the days I don't work, I can walk, or go to a movie. Clean something, lol. Give the dog a bath, read a book. Swim, etc. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I have to start walking myself.  

I am planting a garden this summer.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Meggie, what are you planting? That's so cool.


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

These are all great suggestions. I'm writing some of them down to use this summer, as I am a teacher, and only working a couple of days a week this summer.

Here are some ideas I didn't see above...

Go to the library.

Go to the local crafts store to get some ideas for a hobby.

Go to antique stores or flea markets just for fun, or to find creative inspiration for yourself or your home.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

I am working in a restaurant which is going to force me out of my shell....however I am reconsidering this idea since I think it might be too high stress of a job for me, in which case I might get a secretary type job (talking on the phone doesnt bother me, for some off reason)


----------



## lost in thoughts (Jun 1, 2006)

Meditation is good for you. There are hundreds of different techniques out there, try them out until you find one that you like. I would recommend one that lasts 30-60 minutes per day.


----------

